# Happy Birthday, Cheryl J ~ better late than never?



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 13, 2019)

So sorry we're late. I hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 13, 2019)

Happy Belated Cheryl!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2019)

Happy belated birthday Cheryl!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 13, 2019)

Belated Happy Birthday Cheryl.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Nov 13, 2019)

Hope you had a really good day, Cheryl !


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, Cheryl! Hope you had a wonderful day. [emoji512] [emoji322][emoji485]


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 13, 2019)

And another Happy Birthday greeting Cheryl!!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 13, 2019)

Wishing you the best year ever Cheryl !!!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh my goodness....thank you all so much!  Made my day.  Been busy, but took some time out to have a nice relaxing day with family.  Thanks again, all.


----------

